# no more dandylions!!!



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

spring has sprung and in a two week period a million of the little bastards have taken over the whole firkin garden. so as said in another topic...........i went mental tonight!!!! running around the garden stabbing straight through the roots.......DIE YOU BASTARDS with a 10" knife, then to really make them suffer have dribbled some diesel into the wounds. these things are harder than bloody greenfly to get rid off (trust me) i just know by the time i get home tomorrow after giving the lawn and borders a bloody good soaking there will be another two million popped up. now please don't think i am normally a deranged sort of fella........but i do h8 these little bastards with a passion........Dani can't you do ya funky thing with them and tell them to fuck off to next door and piss him off instead please???? pretty please???


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, IMO Verdone is the best if on a lawn..Shop around for best price.
http://www.greenfingers.com/superstore/ ... id=LC0011D
Hoggy.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Hun - I have a nasty spray thing that defeats them in an hour!! Literally - you can see the little gets dying.

Have jetwashed my drive tonight and obliterated loads of their horrid little seeds - then sprayed em (evil grin) Will come home for the next few days to dead ones (cackle cackle)

And I cut the lawn, and washed the car and chattered to a lovely neighbour - now to knuckle down and do the sodding weeks advertising *swear curse* How the hell do I advertise a fully functioning body shop??? Everything there but frankly I know very little about this stuff!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, IMO Verdone is the best if on a lawn..Shop around for best price.
> http://www.greenfingers.com/superstore/ ... id=LC0011D
> Hoggy.


its my border plants hoggy. just had a read on it m8 and will kill them too as hundreds if not thousands in the borders too.
bad back trying to dig them all out tonight...........pass the deep heat someone


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SalsredTT said:


> Hun - I have a nasty spray thing that defeats them in an hour!! Literally - you can see the little gets dying.
> 
> Have jetwashed my drive tonight and obliterated loads of their horrid little seeds - then sprayed em (evil grin) Will come home for the next few days to dead ones (cackle cackle)
> 
> And I cut the lawn, and washed the car and chattered to a lovely neighbour - now to knuckle down and do the sodding weeks advertising *swear curse* How the hell do I advertise a fully functioning body shop??? Everything there but frankly I know very little about this stuff!


lawn i can handle as the grass is harder but only just to kill than the dandylions.........see what the diesel does MWAHHAHAHA


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

We've not got a single dandylion!

We have a fella treat the lawn four times a year and it works wonders 8)


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Im having a problem with clovers... overrunning my lawn..and dandelions... going to invest in some DDT / weedkiller


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Diesel? Should have gone to homebase and looked on the shelves for special feeds and weeds! :roll: You need to kill the leaf so by stabbing the root, probably won't necessarily kill them entirely!


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Stabbing the root!!! :lol:

Numpty


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

JNmercury00 said:


> Stabbing the root!!! :lol:
> 
> Numpty


lol, mrs said i looked like a raving looney running round stabbing the little suckers........had a quick scan before leaving this morning at least another 10 have popped up over night!!!! its a conspiracy i tell ya


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

scoTTy said:


> We've not got a single dandylion!
> 
> We have a fella treat the lawn four times a year and it works wonders 8)


ive got a guy mows it twice a week and looks a twat ranting at the weeds............me!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

My front garden is overrun with them this year. I've knackered my wrist so can't mow the lawn.

I put some of the Verdone stuff down on my back lawn the other weekend as it's riddled with ground elder. The weeds are wilting at the moment and the grass doesn't look bothered.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Whooaaaa! What's all the Dandelion hate about? I've got a back garden full of em and they look lovely, a carpet of yellow, a wild meadow outside my back door, the bees and butterflies love them and they look so much better than just a carpet of green grass and best of all I have convinced my better half that the garden looks great so no mowing for me.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

We have got the ideal solution to "dandylions" a 60 year old tortoise who munches through them at a great speed.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

j8keith said:


> We have got the ideal solution to "dandylions" a 60 year old tortoise who munches through them at a great speed.


ok post him or her over will cover the cost............as a kid i had a tortoise and yes they do love dandylions.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

gazzer1964 said:


> please don't think i am normally a deranged sort of fella........


That is exactly what I think :lol: :lol: stabbing weeds to kill them :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol: mental 

Charlie


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

UPDATE.................

went to work 6.50am got home 7.15pm.........usual day so no worries there tbh. however poped cork on a bottle of red and went to go and work in the garden (hard as foot not even stopping for dinner) was crap so perfect incentive lol.
WTF..........virtually all of them little buggers i knifed last night have bloomed and turned to wgat the grand kids call fairies!!!! stupid bloody kids lol. so now i have at least upto 15,000,000 bloody things floating around waiting to germinate!!

ok calm gazz, get petrol mower out and cut lawn then strim the edges to tidy it up. mowing done once all dead picked up from stabbing last night.........started strimming and WHOOOOOOA the little buggers are hiding under the outer marker and waiting to pop up.

OK NOW ITS WAR...............btw the pippette i used last night to tickle diesel into the wounds was the mrs one from her ear infection medo...........(how the bloody hell was i suppose to know???) so slug pellets laid as oh yes they had a good nibble on my plantings from yest.........MMWWAAAHHAAA will be shrivelled up in morning (sorry mister hedge pig) casualty of war am afraid.
btw while all this is going on my glass of red has filled with some drunken alcaholic sort of mini fly..........ITS MINE PISS OFF


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh dear! :roll:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Gazzer, Has some one put Verdone in your glass of Red, :lol: :lol: :wink: I do hope not.
Hoggy.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Stabbing the roots?? No wonder you have problems. With every stab you cut the root into small pieces - and each piece will happily grow into . . . . well, you know exactly what it will grow into, don't you. 



j8keith said:


> We have got the ideal solution to "dandylions" a 60 year old tortoise who munches through them at a great speed.


It is rare indeed to see the words "60 year old tortoise" and "at a great speed" in the same sentence.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

brittan said:


> Stabbing the roots?? No wonder you have problems. With every stab you cut the root into small pieces - and each piece will happily grow into . . . . well, you know exactly what it will grow into, don't you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks brittan.......depress me first thing in the morning m8, am hoping the diesel i pippetted into roots will kill them though.
was out watering plants half six this morning with cuppa and ciggie in hand. no dandylions but a few dead snails and slugs  
war has commenced!!!


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Gaz you're a legend!! Cheered me up no end reading all this!!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

WozzaTT said:


> Gaz you're f'ing deranged !! Cheered me up no end reading all this!!


Fixed 

Charlie


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

i had same problem last year so i laid astro turf looks the dogs

no weeds , always green and dont have to cut or water it and it looks real


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

WozzaTT said:


> Gaz you're a legend!! Cheered me up no end reading all this!!


thanks wozza........but it aint funny m8 its war!!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Charlie said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Gaz you're f'ing deranged !! Cheered me up no end reading all this!!
> ...


stumpy arsed maggot lol


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

blackpoolfc said:


> i had same problem last year so i laid astro turf looks the dogs
> 
> no weeds , always green and dont have to cut or water it and it looks real


but it isnt real is it! when a bit tipsy and fancy a knee trembler with mrs at 4am no grass stains just bloody carpet burns lol.
will stick to my grass and war against the poxy weeds and slime life


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

http://eng-uk.fiskars.com/Products/Lawn ... eed-Puller


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

brittan said:


> Stabbing the roots?? No wonder you have problems. With every stab you cut the root into small pieces - and each piece will happily grow into . . . . well, you know exactly what it will grow into, don't you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm having to raid next doors garden to keep him topped up, he may be elderly, but can still lift himself up on all fours and sort of run.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Do you do a lot of drugs?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

davidg said:


> http://eng-uk.fiskars.com/Products/Lawn-care/Weeders/139910-Weed-Puller


as with all products no guarantee on it actually working 100%. but thanks for the help


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

pas_55 said:


> Do you do a lot of drugs?


knob lol..........this is serious m8!!!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

tonights update............god am tired!!! got home 6.50pm straight out into garden after powdercoating all day on a massive contract, so in and out of ovens @180c since 7.45am and blacker than nat king cole lol. dug another third of left hand border over and weeded as i went.........mrs brought 3 cuppas (good girl) and then added miracle grow potting compost in ample amounts as i moved (heavy clay soil) every little snail i found i dipped onto the slug pellets.............MOFO'S die!!! then had dinner and a shower then went out to water it all as has been a lovely day (fucking april, is this really the uk) low and behold......the daughters cats have decided oh the litter tray is now defunct and we are going to shit and piss on this lovely tilled and fed soil!!!
war 3 coming up i can feel it!!!

war 1 dandylions
war 2 slugs & snails
war 3 daughters sodding cats

facts 1 
FASCINATING FACTS:

- Dandelions were introduced from Europe 
- in the evening the flowers close. 
- young tender Dandelion leaves can be cooked or eaten raw as a salad green 
- a Dandelion coffee is made from dried and ground roots; the roots can also be cooked and eaten
- dandelion wine is made from the flowers.
(doesnt say what a footing pest they are tho does it)

facts 2
Life Cycle
Adults lay egg masses in moist soil, or under rocks or containers, or garden debris. Eggs hatch in 2 to 4 weeks. Slugs grow for 5 months up to 2 years before reaching maturity; snails take 2 years to reach maturity.
(dipped in slug pellets they curl up nicely) under control

facts 3
Q.� Lion dung

A.� Yes, the idea is that the average domestic moggy will take one sniff, realise that it's got serious competition for its toilet territory and very wisely take itself elsewhere. Of course the fact that this is just a case of replacing one kind of dung with another makes it unworkable for some gardens.
ahh why didnt i think of this!!!! twat gazzz........of course i have lion shit in the shed somewheres........oh no so its old mouse droppings!!! not exactly geared up to scare the cats from fouling the flower borders is it. gotta be carefull on this one as mrs & daughter love them things


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

personally I think your just mad because you touched them and pissed the bed ....

or was that just a story my mum made up when I was little to stop me picking them lol?


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

We have the same problem with out patio, all sorts of weeds and grass growing in between the slabs. Almost need to mow it it's so bad. Tend to use a salt and vinegar mix then finish them off with a blow torch once they dry out. Any that don't want to burn first time get a taste of meths.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> personally I think your just mad because you touched them and pissed the bed ....
> 
> or was that just a story my mum made up when I was little to stop me picking them lol?


ok, so now we know bella pisses her bed!!!!!......its my topic about dandylions and my h8 of em........start ya own topic about bed wetting lol


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Smeds said:


> We have the same problem with out patio, all sorts of weeds and grass growing in between the slabs. Almost need to mow it it's so bad. Tend to use a salt and vinegar mix then finish them off with a blow torch once they dry out. Any that don't want to burn first time get a taste of meths.


beware the slabs dont explode with the blow torch smeds...........concrete slabs are lethal........please wear eye protection at least m8


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

tonights update..................

due to customer problems have the whole weekend off!!!! WAHOOOO, so got home and got mrs of sofa....(lazy bint) cuppa babe please as i am going to do border number 2 today. get out into garden.........shirt off as lovely and warm, and start digging over border 2. of course pulling the weeds as i went (common sense i guess) wished i wore gloves as the poxy red ants have given me little welts all over my hands and lower arms.........feisty fuckers or what for something that is only 3mm long!!

turned over and weeds riped out time to add sand and compost........go on gazz churn it in well man, cut straight through the bloody cable i laid for decking lights a few years ago. (yes i do know it should be bloody armoured cable) but it came cheap!
big family BBQ booked for sunday and have just planted another £60 of plants that arrived wed afternoon. mrs has hinted that oh.........will you be doing the hanging baskets before sunday? grrrrrrrrrrrrr not enough on my plate and you chuck this at me!!! bint. so now its a 7 plan list of things to do prior to sunday..........keep killing those abortions of a plant come salad leaf called dandylions...........lawn wants aerating and scarrifying.........hanging baskets.........more miracle grow.........read up and choose fruit trees for clay soils, redo pots on patio. oh and hunt down and kill more dandylions. now h8 my neighbours as they still havnt done a thing to there garden and it is dandylion city.........bastard fairies are flying over by the minute...........i can see them honest.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

gazzer1964 said:


> Dani can't you do ya funky thing with them and tell them to fuck off to next door and piss him off instead please???? pretty please???


Why would I do this Gaz? I like dandelions: they don't need much looking after and flower again and again every year and provide nice colour 
Oh, btw, if you want tp eat them in salad grow the plant in as dark a condition as possible else the leafs will taste bitter 8) 8)


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

gazzer1964 said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> > We have got the ideal solution to "dandylions" a 60 year old tortoise who munches through them at a great speed.
> ...


Sorry we need him here.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > Dani can't you do ya funky thing with them and tell them to fuck off to next door and piss him off instead please???? pretty please???
> ...


giving me ideas here hun, can set some up lab style & try diff treatments (tortures) to find best way to kill them. thx hun, off to water garden x


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

j8keith said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > j8keith said:
> ...


just found out neighbour at back (sexy looking blond) has bought one for £200 plu vets fees. can i pass over the flowers for it? fsssssss flowers! i want them dead not bloody flowering


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Just found "Tortie" sitting on top of a tray of fuchsia plants my wife bought a couple of days ago  , suffice to say that ten and a half pounds of tortoise can do a good job of compressing plants. When my wife finds out your postman (correction - postperson) could get a back injury. :lol: I will have to plead that we neeed him to combat the dandylions.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

gazzer1964 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > gazzer1964 said:
> ...


Remember to water your dandelions too  
[no nonsense: they taste really good with balsamic vinegar, cherry tomatoes, feta cheese and chopped nuts [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

j8keith said:


> Just found "Tortie" sitting on top of a tray of fuchsia plants my wife bought a couple of days ago  , suffice to say that ten and a half pounds of tortoise can do a good job of compressing plants. When my wife finds out your postman (correction - postperson) could get a back injury. :lol: I will have to plead that we neeed him to combat the dandylions.


lol bless tortie..........suprised he led on them and didnt eat them tbh


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Dani, i will hopefully not have to resort to dandylion leaves for a meal.........however i will offer them up for the next family meal easter sunday and see what they say lol.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

tonights update............

what a lush day it has been, 23c here today with no breeze at all so felt hotter. got up and watered garden then went to B&Q and spent £133 on plants,compost and a mini greenhouse thing for £30 oh and a scarifier for the lawn.
dandylions only two this morning? what are they playing at? even the ones in the lawn i stabbed havn't grown back as yet, maybe the diesel did the trick. five hanging baskets done, was six last year but one has gone missing.......wtf they were all there end of last year lol. three tubs of spuds planted and 12 seedling trays of tomatoes in the greenhouse thingy. tomorrow its sand down the furniture and teak oil up again...........meat ordered for sunday.
12 T bones 10 sirloins 3lb of pork sausages 10 pork loins and 20 8oz burgers with mustard.

back to dandylions..........am thinking something isnt right as they seem to be giving in to easily? any views folks


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

gazzer1964 said:


> Dani, i will hopefully not have to resort to dandylion leaves for a meal.........however i will offer them up for the next family meal easter sunday and see what they say lol.


Excellent Gaz, you won't need to spend your pennies on expensive organic rocket then because you got organic dandelion [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Did you know that you can dry the roots and make tea out of them?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

my bbq's are all about meat meat meat dani, am doing some salad & jersey royals in butter. going to butchers 11am to pick up over £100 of quality meat, got 22 coming now so the kids are on 8oz burgers & gammon steaks.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

with big family bbq tomorrow decided to buy an electric scarifier! what a big big mistake...








even on middle setting it has totally depressed me with what it has shown me! lawn or what i thought was a lawn was basically moss and weeds with a few blades of grass poking there noses above them. i have filled the compost bin and still have this file left.








and only done it the once & i know it still has shit loads in the undergrowth, prob is i have bragged how good garden is to daughters & am left with bald patches all over!








better make sure the bbq is best ive ever done tomorrow!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Oops  Next time do the scarifying any time between November and February as now is not the time to do it,
What you are looking to do now after having scarified the lawn is putting grass seeds down the bare patches and cover it with soil.
Happy bbq-ing. we had one today


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

just marinating meat now dani, regarding lawn its a work in process lol. fed with bonemeal & watered in so is now a healing process i guess. few weeks & new stronger shoots wil be growing. hope your bbq went well hun? right off to water garden, laterzzzz l


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

At 7:45 am on a sunny day? Have you heard the phrase "pissing against the wind"? :lol:

The ground is bone dry around here. In fact most of it seems to be on my car within 24 hours of washing it. Then some pissant rain cloud comes over and dribbles for about 2 minutes, gives the car brown spots all over it and then the sun comes out again. [smiley=bomb.gif]

Yet the weeds survive.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> At 7:45 am on a sunny day? Have you heard the phrase "pissing against the wind"? :lol:
> 
> The ground is bone dry around here. In fact most of it seems to be on my car within 24 hours of washing it. Then some pissant rain cloud comes over and dribbles for about 2 minutes, gives the car brown spots all over it and then the sun comes out again. [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> Yet the weeds survive.


hard bastards aint they scoob, & yes it is bloody dry my lawn has started cracking


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

gazzer1964 said:


> Smeds said:
> 
> 
> > We have the same problem with out patio, all sorts of weeds and grass growing in between the slabs. Almost need to mow it it's so bad. Tend to use a salt and vinegar mix then finish them off with a blow torch once they dry out. Any that don't want to burn first time get a taste of meths.
> ...


I'm careful, honest!
The vinegar does a really good job of drying them out. I assure you it's only a very quick pass of the flame to light them up.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

bbq was a success! only 19 turned up but suprisingly the 8oz burgers & pork loins were preffered over the sirloins? wtf is that all about lol. ok next time i will get fillets and see where that goes. went on till 11pm with everyone enjoying the free booze and touchscreen jukebox. just cleared up & having a glass of rose lol

next bbq is fri, yes i know its the wedding but sod it i am going to have fun either way


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

gazzer1964 said:


> suprisingly the 8oz burgers & pork loins were preffered over the sirloins? wtf is that all about


No surprise to me at all, Gaz. You need meet with a good amount of fat content for it to be succulent when bbq-ed.

Well, I spent 8 hours cleaning A3DFU today and I didn't even clay-bar her :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

at work but seriously hung over!!!! pass the water & nurofen someone please.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

*races round blowing trumpet and banging drums*

I was good all weekend - not a drop!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SalsredTT said:


> *races round blowing trumpet and banging drums*
> 
> I was good all weekend - not a drop!!


going away now sal, but 8 hours in the ovens are seriously dehydrating me i think. am sweating all the lagers out from week end lol


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

heads up if your after cheap plants / equipment... The Aldi Special this Thurs is plants and garden stuff :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

GunnerGibson said:


> heads up if your after cheap plants / equipment... The Aldi Special this Thurs is plants and garden stuff :lol:


thanks gunner, will get me arse in as its on way to and from the factory.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

got a pm from gunner yest about aldi to remind me...........thought that was nice of him, thanks m8. alas as i said didnt finish at clients till gone 8pm, so missed it & today had swindon visit for pricing a job and then wash tt then mow lawn then then then..........meant to be a relaxing time!!!!!!
still no dandylions have raised their heads since the 10" knifing a week ago MWAHHAHAHA
gazz


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

weird weather or whatl even my roses have some buds.... but not too many bees! harsh winter i guess


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

gazzer1964 said:


> weird weather or whatl even my roses have some buds.... but not too many bees! harsh winter i guess


No bees here either! 

Some bumble bees and wasps so perhaps the fruit and veggie harvest may not be brilliant this year :?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

suppose it is only early in the season Dani, have to wait and see. on a diff note my spuds are sprouting and tomatoes too  
looking for a good harvest this year, do love fresh tomatoes straight from the vine mmmm


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

gazzer1964 said:


> do love fresh tomatoes straight from the vine mmmm


As do I 

Already out in my garden and doing well are potatoes, garlic, apples, cherries, plumbs, strawberries, raspberries, blackberries, red and black currants.
Waiting to be planted out are various pumpkins/squashs, courgettes, kohlrabi, carrots, tomatoes, beans (runner and French) onions, beetroot and I'm sure there is more but can't remember now ,,,,,

And of course Dandelion :wink:


----------



## yeborsky (Sep 24, 2010)

Do you guys over there go for broccoli? Very popular in Oz and, cut off and put straight in the pot, it's delicious. Butter and pepper. Yum


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes: broccoli here too 

And of course I forgot my gooseberries, rhubarb, kiwis, goji berries, parsnips, sweads, peppers, chillies and cucumbers which are all doing well :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > do love fresh tomatoes straight from the vine mmmm
> ...


Dani we dont all have a greenhouse the size of a standard family home hun.........is my first year of spuds and toms. so a tad excited. already planning to take decking down for next years full on veg plot lol. garlic? isnt that one you cant eat from year one or am i confused?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

gazzer1964 said:


> garlic? isnt that one you cant eat from year one or am i confused?


I'm still enjoying last year's garlic which is much jucier and more potend than shop bought one.

As for the secret of my "greenhouse the size of a standard family home":
I have a 5x8 ft green house and the rest gets inter-mingled with flowers/shrubs. But I have reduced the size of my lawn by 50%


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > garlic? isnt that one you cant eat from year one or am i confused?
> ...


good girl cant eat grass hun lol


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

I have seen pics of your "greenhouse" Gazza:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

bastard...............just spat tea over me lappy!!!! good pic gunny lmao shhhhhhh


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Hee heeee !!!! Thats brill Gunner!!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SalsredTT said:


> Hee heeee !!!! Thats brill Gunner!!!


encourage him for what reason??


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Cos thats funny!!

Lighten up honey


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SalsredTT said:


> Cos thats funny!!
> 
> Lighten up honey


ok mum x


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

any pics of your garden gazzer?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

GunnerGibson said:


> any pics of your garden gazzer?


will sort some more tomozz gunny, for some reason its dark outside m8...........ps have responded to pm for sex behind forum bike sheds


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

gardens loving this rain


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

GunnerGibson said:


> any pics of your garden gazzer?


bit dark gunny cos in full thunderstorm m8


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

We had a mega thunderstorm tonight. It's great, I love thunderstorms


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> We had a mega thunderstorm tonight. It's great, I love thunderstorms


Pah, I don't - it woke me at 1.10 and I can't get back to sleep now.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You just need to stand at the open window and soak up the fresh air Sal 8)


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

was refreshing tbh & lawn is sprouting green all over since the scarrifier


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

looks nice your garden.. i might take the scarifier to mine!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Why is rain better than the hose? I don't mean coz it's cheaper etc but I've been watering my lawn and although green it's not been doing much growing. After the weekend's down pour it's all going mad!

.... and still not a single dandylion, daisy, moss or any weed in sight


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Why is rain better than the hose?


Because you're not putting chlorine, heavy metals etc in your lawn with rain water, Paul. And if you had a thunder storm like we've had, the ozone helps spur growth on as well 8)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Cheers.

I think I might start giving my titch of a son rain water instead. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It's certainly a lot softer (and tastes better too) :wink:

Alternatively you could allways filter the water you use for your garden :roll: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

scoTTy said:


> Why is rain better than the hose? I don't mean coz it's cheaper etc but I've been watering my lawn and although green it's not been doing much growing. After the weekend's down pour it's all going mad!
> 
> .... and still not a single dandylion, daisy, moss or any weed in sight


yeah yeah yeah, but they are lurkin i promise ya lol


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Gazzers garden today = http://tonydye.files.wordpress.com/2010 ... elions.jpg


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SalsredTT said:


> Gazzers garden today = http://tonydye.files.wordpress.com/2010 ... elions.jpg


bend over woman..............SLAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP, now you deffo deserved that sal so no moaning.....or can moan errrr hmmm.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Wench?????????? Wench???????

Careful Gaz - thats what hubby used to call me...................


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SalsredTT said:


> Wench?????????? Wench???????
> 
> Careful Gaz - thats what hubby used to call me...................


eh, it says woman not wench hun


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Last edited by gazzer1964 on 11 May 2011, 21:28, edited 1 time in total.

Yea right

Go to Specsavers dear heart!!!

Lying toad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SalsredTT said:


> Last edited by gazzer1964 on 11 May 2011, 21:28, edited 1 time in total.
> 
> Yea right
> 
> ...


but you still lub me sal as i'm cuddly and dopey lol


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Hmm yea .. right

*wanders off scratching head*


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


HEY DOPEY

I can't open me wine bottle .............


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SalsredTT said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> HEY DOPEY
> ...


at 10.37pm why would you be opening wine hun........driving in the morn i assume? tut tut bad lass


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> Alternatively you could allways filter the water you use for your garden :roll: :lol:


Or just get a water butt and attach it to your guttering. Fresh rain water, reduces your bill if you're metered and generally reduces your water consumption which is good for everybody else.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> It's certainly a lot softer (and tastes better too) :wink:
> 
> Alternatively you could allways filter the water you use for your garden :roll: :lol:


We've got a water softener but the outside tap is normal water. I think it's not very good for plants?? It's a shame as I'd like to wash my car with softened water so there's less limescale etc.

Rainbutt - I can't do that due to the location of the down pipes etc


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Paul, 
there are pipe attachments for water butts that are a good way away from the down pipe and they even make sure the rain water stops flowing into your water butt when it is full. I have three 750l water butts for the garden


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If there was a hosepipe ban presumably you still can't use a hosepipe even if sourced from your butt? (that sounds so wrong! :lol: )


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

got a point there scotty lol


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

gazzer1964 said:


> SalsredTT said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> ...


Was only lookin for a glass full me dear - not the whole bottle!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

yeah yeah........i believe you sal........thousands wouldnt lol


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Dani..........need help hun see pm xxx


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Get a room!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> Get a room!


arse lol


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

gazzer1964 said:


> Dani..........need help hun see pm xxx


You got reply Gaz 

Should I set up a gardening club? :roll:


----------

